# Would Racing Fuel Be Bad For Saws?



## MarkinNC (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm thinking it would not be bad for a saw.  I was looking at the Sunoco racing fuels and it looks like they are leaded as well.  I ended up emailing Sunoco looking for high octane ethanol free gasoline in my area and will see what they say.

My present saw fuel is 93 octane from BP Amoco and is getting around 10 months old.  The lady that runs the BP told me their fuel has 10% 
ethanol in it.  Labeling the pumps for this is not required in NC.  The Opti-2 mix is gasohol compatible and does have a fuel preservative.  My saws have been running great as recently as last week.

I am thinking race fuel with Stabil added might be good for a couple of years.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 1, 2011)

VP 110 octane leaded fuel is all my saws run, try it, you'll love it. Just make sure it's not in vented container, it evaporates quickly. Saws will cooler & stronger on it, no ethanol related carb issues. 100 octane LL av gas runs well also. A C


----------



## backpack09 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been running leftover VP c16 in my saws for the past few years with no issues.  And it smells awesome.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 1, 2011)

Would not be affarid to run it, if the price is right. Some saws can knock out a 5 gallon bucket pretty quick!  ;-)


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 1, 2011)

MarkinNC said:
			
		

> Would Racing Fuel Be Bad For Saws?




No.  And don't be afraid of lead either.  2 strokes love it.


----------



## MarkinNC (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Sunoco emailed me back with a link to a local distributor.  They have it in the pump and in 5 gallon cans, sounds like at least a couple of different types.  I'll run leaded if that is all they have even though I can think of no harm from it.  I read the owners manual and it said it was "certified" for unleaded fuel which is probably some EPA BS.

Anybody have any comment on how long it should be good for?  I'm thinking 2 years with a good premix with fuel stabilizers.  I went through about 6 gallons in the last year but it was my first year burning and I got at least 4 years ahead.


----------



## backpack09 (Aug 2, 2011)

In my experience, race gas does not have the junk in it that pump gas.  My race gas can is over 5 years old and has no signs of laquering up or going stale.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 2, 2011)

I found a place near me that sells non ethanol stuff. I've been filling up a 5 gal jug with it for the small engines, I throw all the additives in there that I like and then I've tuned everything for that gas and the particular oil I put in there. 

I think that is probably the most important thing to take from this. Use whatever fuel you want, but tune your saws to that fuel and then don't go jacking with the type or oil mix. If you use race fuel or LL aviation fuel, then just tune your saw to it, but then don't go running 87 octane ethanol in it and expect it to perform quite the same.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 2, 2011)

BTW, pure-gas.org is the website that helped me find the non-ethanol stuff. Let me claim, though, that I still feel ethanol isn't as horrible as some claim, but I don't let the stuff sit in any system for very long at all. As long as you keep running your stuff it should be fine (IMHO)


----------



## Battenkiller (Aug 2, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I still feel ethanol isn't as horrible as some claim, but I don't let the stuff sit in any system for very long at all. As long as you keep running your stuff it should be fine (IMHO)



I brought four poorly/non-running Dolmar 420s to a local dealer for a friend who doesn't live near a dealer.  All four needed (among other things) new fuel lines because the ethanol had damaged them.  They were only 2-3 years old.  The guy who owns them is a production chainsaw carver.  His saws hardly ever even cool off during the day never mind sit in storage with mix in the tank.

I've been taking great measures to keep the stuff out of my investments, but NY state will no longer allow E-free gas to be sold at regular filling stations.  I guess I have to look elsewhere or resign myself to an accelerated repair schedule on my equipment.  There is a product called  "Star Tron" that's supposed to prevent phase separation even if you get moisture in your gas, but I don't see how it will prevent damage to seals and hoses.  I bought some anyway, can't hurt.  When I run out of E-free I'll start adding it to the mix and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 2, 2011)

BK, are you sure about the mandate being worded like that? Most states have a similar mandate that requires all gas stations to sell ethanol gas, but that doesn't mean they CAN'T sell non-ethanol as well.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 3, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go to your local airport and buy AvGas.


----------



## MarkinNC (Aug 3, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> BTW, pure-gas.org is the website that helped me find the non-ethanol stuff. Let me claim, though, that I still feel ethanol isn't as horrible as some claim, but I don't let the stuff sit in any system for very long at all. As long as you keep running your stuff it should be fine (IMHO)



I am not saying that corn based ethanol is the end of the world or anything.  I think it's a stupid and politically driven biofuel (especially compared to biodiesel) but that is a different subject.  The Main thing is I don't use my saws all the time.  I want gas that can sit in my saws for a year or more and be OK.  I think they are saying that ethanol is good for 30 days as it comes from the pump.


----------



## Battenkiller (Aug 3, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> BK, are you sure about the mandate being worded like that? Most states have a similar mandate that requires all gas stations to sell ethanol gas, but that doesn't mean they CAN'T sell non-ethanol as well.



Danno, I don't know the extent of the actual law, but I do know that the service stations near me vowed to keep up the fight to carry it for as long as they could.  Both places told me they can no longer sell it.  I think it's still available at marinas and such places around the state, just not at regular service stations.

I think I'll take Big Redd's advice and try to get that AV gas.  What carvers do with saws is hard enough on them without having to add poor fuel quality into the equation.


----------

